# companies debuting on Stock Exchange



## abc123 (28 Jul 2003)

Anyone know where I might find a list of companies that debuted on the stock exchange (NASDAQ, DOW or ISE) on a particular date last year. I have been on the sites of these 3 indices but not found anything. Have a feeling there may not have been many (or any ?) on the Irish one but must have been some on NASDAQ and the DOW

Much appreciated


----------

